# Special needs Eurasian Collared Dove



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Sariel is available for adoption here at Ramsey Ringnecks in Hephzibah Ga. for $15.

European Collared Dove cock
Surrendered by Highland's Wildlife Rehab team.

Sariel's left wing was neatly severed at the wrist, likely having been caught unaware by an excellent bird dog, as there was no evidence of injury anywhere else on his body.

He is completely wild, but unreleasable. And will need eiher some one with the patience and experience to tame him, or a flight with cover on the ground that he can duck into.

He may even do well on the floor of a large finch enclosure, so long as food and water are offered where he can get to them.
He currently lives among the Ramsey young birds, on the floor of the Dove Room.

Ramsey Ringnecks is licensed and inspected by the Ga Department of Agriculture. Our young birds are handled from hatch day and our rescues are carefully quarantined and vetted.

Though we prefer pick up, we can ship anywhere in the continental US. The crate is $10, and I will need your zip code to calculate postage.

For more information about Ramsey Ringnecks and our birds, or to make an appointment to visit the aviary, please email [email protected] or text/call 706-993-7452.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you, every one, Sariel has gone home.


----------

